# Explain Your Avatar



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Self explanatory title.

I paid a Japanese artist to draw my favourite character, I said they could draw them however they want. My current avatar was the result. Hehe. Since the picture is her creation and addressed to me please don't download it... 😅
[Edit: Actually Sir Aaron is my favourite but whatever Riley is still cool.]

How about you guys?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I took a picture of some flowers. I realized I had been avoiding using an avatar for a long time, so thought maybe I should put one up.

As a kid, we used to call the flowers "sour grass" and suck on the stems while adults tried to get us to stop by telling us that they were yellow because dogs peed on them. But of course we knew the adults were lying (but also partly telling the truth). But w/e...I ate sour grass AND IUM FINE!!!

The flowers were just really bright that day and I had a lot of fun--I haven't had as much fun in a long time, especially hanging out with my mom.

They also close at night, which I noticed as a child and wondered about.

I looked for a time lapse of them but I found a timelapse of a different oxalis instead. I didn't really notice if they open and close their leaves like they do their flowers (the yellow woodsorrel oxalis in my avatar).


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

I wanted to use a default silhouette avatar like those used in other platforms, but since PerC generates avatar with our initials, I had to find it myself.

As for the color scheme, it goes well with the background in Dark Mode.


----------



## DJ Venti (Aug 6, 2021)

That's just basically me as a mum. I relate to her a lot.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I've been having avatars of album covers of albums I own. I've been changing my album avatars every 1-4 weeks, depending on how much the album means to me. I've also been going through the albums chronologically.

Right now I'm to the year 1970, and I just started a new avatar: All Things Must Pass by George Harrison. Its gonna be my avatar for a week.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Orest Kiprensky's Young Gardener. It was also used as an image for 19th century villain plotting for revenge playlist which youtubes recommends me occasionally as is only appropriate. I have a whole backstory in mind for this dude lol.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

I like dark art, piercings, and goth stuff. Also women are beautiful, so why not.


----------



## UpClosePersonal (Apr 18, 2014)

I struggled for years to find the perfect avatar to illustrate my screen name.
Then I google image searched it and there it was, the avatar I was searching for. Maybe that's why they call it a google search. Those clever devils.


----------



## Ell Draws Well (11 mo ago)

it me


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

My username refers to the Aesop fable about the fox and the crow and so did my first avatar on the site. Every so often I catch a piece of art that has a black bird in it (not always a crow) that "resonates" with me and think oh, that one site where I've got crow in my name needs a new avatar. 

My favorite was probably Birds-era Tippi Hedren getting her cigarette lit by a raven.

Idk the theme does amuse me. It's like an I Spy game finding new ones within specs.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

By the time you read this message, I will have probably changed my avatar. I change them every 6 days, or so.










My avatar is Bill Murray dressed as George Washington. I use it because it makes me laugh. I love the subtle smile from Mr. Murray.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

I change mine all the time

lately I’m on a space theme

this one show’s an astronaut (future) surrounded in darkness (present/always the now) with a candle (the past) to see ahead

*look INTO the past to BE the future









*


yes, I don’t just see a pucture, I see a form of “time”..I believe, this is my Ni function turning everything into a symbol…lol

my non abstract answer
I thought it was a cool picture


----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

lil boy with a knife


----------



## Miaristan (Nov 5, 2021)

I don't really see the interest to hide my identity on a website such as PerC where there is little harassment and toxicity so I have my real face. In fact, even when anonymity is not prohibited, I don't really use it. And "Miaristan" is simply "Tristan" with the first name of an actress whose I'm a huge fan. I even have a website where I disclose my real name.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Miaristan said:


> I don't really see the interest to hide my identity on a website such as PerC where there is little harassment and toxicity so I have my real face. In fact, even when anonymity is not prohibited, I don't really use it. And "Miaristan" is simply "Tristan" with the first name of an actress whose I'm a huge fan. I even have a website where I disclose my real name.


I used to use pics of myself for PerC avatars before I started doing album covers. One problem with using pics of myself is that I rarely smile in pics any more. I only like smiling if its a natural reaction to something. Then I always get told to smile in pics by people, and the serious look on my pic can I think affect how people perceive the things I say on here, and I don't exactly want that, but I also don't wanna put on an obligatory smile.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Usually it's my face because selfies and you get to know what I look like. It used to be Harley Quinn, now its geometric calculus with the probability of N in dimensions. But really it's a Steinmetz solid and the curves associated. Tomorrow it could be a mouse.


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

Blondie's vocalist.


----------



## Internal (Nov 4, 2020)

I have a love and hate relationship with avatars. I always aim to choose one that represents me but also reflects my current situation and internal world. Due to that, I can change them even multiple times a day.
My current one:








I went on picrew, found one where I enjoyed the art style and created an avatar that kinda looks like me. Because at the time I felt the need to have an avatar that represents me.
It has that contemptuous look that I usually have.
And the flower tiaras represent the calming effect nature has on me. Especially a beautiful forest scene. If it has a tiny river or waterfall, even better.
I keep my picrews simplistic, because I also value simplicity.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

I find it relaxing.


----------

